

International Labour Organization: 5 reasons for working 4 days a week - singold
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache%3Ailoblog.org%2F2014%2F10%2F03%2F5-good-reasons-for-working-4-days-a-week%2F

======
singold
Submitted the google cache link, because the original link is not available
(404)

